# Flight Deck Question



## goodvibe (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a problem with my Flight Deck Computer, which I had on my last flight deck computer from my last bike. After about 20-30 miles the computer keeps resetting. All I have on my display is: No. 1. and it would periodically start displaying my ride information. Anyone have any idea of why this is happening?
Thanks.
-


----------

